# Robert Traill on natural religion



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 24, 2020)

... Natural religion has in it these particulars.

_1st, _Some notion of the being of a God, that there is a God, and that this God is to be worshipped, and served, and obeyed. All the world own something of this. _The invisible things of him from the creation of the world ore clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead: so that they are without excuse, _Rom. i. 20. There is nothing more invisible than the God-head_; _eternal power is also invisible: but, says the apostle, the very Heathens have these things made visible by the mighty works of God; and their natural reason can instruct them so far, that the rearing up of this glorious canopy of the heavens, the frame of the earth, the making of these great seas, and the making of so many beautiful creatures upon the earth, must be the work of some great, powerful, wise agent. ...

For more, see Robert Traill on natural religion.


----------

